# NIL Tax Return



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Greetings,

I will need to submit a NIL return for 2009 in due course. Quickest/easiest/cheapest way to do this please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rofa said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I will need to submit a NIL return for 2009 in due course. Quickest/easiest/cheapest way to do this please.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quickest / Easiest: Use a Gestor, about €50
Cheapest: Do it yourself by going to the local Hacienda office, but make sure you speak good Spanish
If you have already submitted a NIL tax return in a previous year then you do not necessarily have to do another one


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Quickest / Easiest: Use a Gestor, about €50
> Cheapest: Do it yourself by going to the local Hacienda office, but make sure you speak good Spanish
> If you have already submitted a NIL tax return in a previous year then you do not necessarily have to do another one


Thank you very much indeed!


----------

